# TFK Force Structure



## Haligonian (27 Aug 2013)

Anybody have an org chart or anything for TFK in those last couple of years?  I'm giving a presentation at the Marines' Expeditionary Warfare School and I'd like to speak about our years in Kandahar.


----------

